# HO Layout Track Complete



## Whopper (Nov 18, 2016)

Finished the first outer track on my 4x8 layout and tested it with my sketch bachmann controller setup all that is left now is to drill wire holes and connect my wiring and get a dcc controller and engine. In the mean time all do a little fixing on my corners with the flexs track.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Good start!

Is that a fold-up layout?


----------

